# Got my controller but!



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

It had a broken piece I got it at such a deal I hope its now big deal! Please take a look and tell me what you think.


----------



## CPLTECH (Sep 14, 2007)

Need more info. Brand, Model number.

From the pictures, it looks like the terminals strip broke off the printed circuit board. That can be electrically repaired by scrapping the printed copper to accept solder and wire from board to appropriate terminals. 

Second, it looks like something for an industrial, low HP AC motor (?) because the case has small area for cooling and terminals in the picture are light duty.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Jokerzwild said:


> It had a broken piece I got it at such a deal I hope its now big deal! Please take a look and tell me what you think.


Hi Joke,

http://wwwf2.mitsubishielectric.co.jp/english/inv/lineup/fr_v200/inv2001l_e.htm 

That is about all I could find on it. I hope you got the manual with it. What is the exact rating of the unit you have? It should be on the nameplate.

Regards,

major


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

I have tech manuals from online.
http://www.meau.com/functions/dms/getfile.asp?ID=010000000000000001000000234000000
and 
http://www.meau.com/functions/dms/getfile.asp?ID=010000000000000001000000499300000

Also its not a low power unit its 35kw and can max out at 400% torque. Picture does not do it justice its 130 lbs


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

Should be an easy fix. Any luck with a motor?


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

jackbauer said:


> Should be an easy fix. Any luck with a motor?


I am trying to get a light motor with 3600+ rpms, 50+ hp. Seems almost impossible. I have found a few on EBay here and there so it’s the weighting game for me.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

I guess you've looked at industrial motors? I know baldor in the states make them in a steel frame unlike the usual cast iron. Probably not much use but lexus use something similar for the rear motor in their hybrid system.


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

jackbauer said:


> I guess you've looked at industrial motors? I know baldor in the states make them in a steel frame unlike the usual cast iron. Probably not much use but lexus use something similar for the rear motor in their hybrid system.


I found 1 by US motors that looks good also, I am just waiting for a cheap unit. I just ripped the frontend off my S10 and I will yank the Engine and trans this weekend.


----------



## jackbauer (Jan 12, 2008)

This guy sourced an ac forklift setup:
http://www.evalbum.com/1396


----------



## Jokerzwild (Jun 11, 2009)

I got more pictures, I took a look the board was not printed on the back it had wires going to the broken piece.


----------

